# What's your skincare routine?



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

And do you think it really works or wishful thinking? For the past 2 months this is my routine;

Evening: hyaluronic acid, retinol, rose hip oil, eye cream, ordinary moisturiser 

Morning: hyaluronic acid, vitamin c, eye cream, SPF 50

I am currently only using wash off cleansers only but NO bubbles, so cream cleansers, scrubs, (glycolic acid once a week)

Mask once a week with good quality moisturising masks 

Body is just various thick body butters

That's basically it. Skin feels soft and I have been getting some slight peeling from the retinol :smile2:, skin tone is a little improved - but nothing amazing . I am 43 and use middling to high end products.

Should I keep going or is it all a waste of money? Any recommendations for anti-ageing? :smile2:


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I use CeraVe cleanser morning and night. I rotate some natural oils such as rose hip, vitamin e, etc. that I use after washing, etc. I also use witch hazel toner after washing.

I use Tazaroc cream, available by prescription, as it is good for light wrinkles....and because I still am prone to breaking out at 48 I use benzoyl peroxide too.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Mine is super-dooper simple, because I believe that less is more.

In the morning, I wash with water and a washcloth, apply an elixir, toner and powder foundation mixed with a lotion. I wear little makeup besides this: concealer and blush.

Evening is much the same, but I just use the elixir and toner, then a little rose water if needed.

I make my own natural home and body care products, and out of the above that I use on my face, everything is homemade and organic, except for the concealer, which is store bought.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I wash my face with Dr Bronners peppermint in the shower with a facecloth every morning. I like it cuz it makes my skin tingle  Then I slather some coconut oil on it. Not much, just enough to make it feel soft. I use an upward motion with the oil because my mom told me when I was young that that would keep my face from falling LOL. I do not wear any make up except a bit of blush in the winter.

I am not sure what you mean by if it 'works'. It cleans my face and makes me feel good, if that's what you mean. I am 52 and have never used anything to keep wrinkles at bay. I think it's all a waste of money, personally. As for how old I look, I think I look a few years younger than my age, but I really couldn't say if I actually do or if I'm deluding myself! It's far from a priority for me


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Um...wash with soap, dry, get dressed, go to work.


(Sorry ladies, could not resist)


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

rockon said:


> Um...wash with soap, dry, get dressed, go to work.
> 
> 
> (Sorry ladies, could not resist)


:surprise: You should moisturize at the very least. No SPF? Good heavens! :grin2:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I have never been one to spend much time or money on this. Face gets washed with water in the shower, put on any face moisturiser I have around, I am not fussy and never spend much on them. I don't wear any make up and if its sunny I use a cream with spf 15 or 20.
At night I put on any cream I have around and that's it. 

I am 60 and have barely a wrinkle. Just a small number round my eyes. Many people have said I look much younger, which is proof that you don't need expensive products or beauty treatments to have a good skin. I think that less is more. 

The main thing that damages the skin is the sun. I am not a sun worshipper, and if I am out will try and stay in the shade. So keep out of the sun and wear a hat, and put on protective cream if you have to be in the sun. Also sunglasses to protect the skin round the eyes.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

peacem said:


> :surprise: You should moisturize at the very least. No SPF? Good heavens! :grin2:


UM..................moisturize??? :scratchhead: And what does SPF have to do with soap?

Irish Spring body wash and out the door! :laugh:


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I do hyaluronic acid and vit c in the morning with a moisturizer. And I just started a retinol wrinkle cream at night. 
I do a 8% AHA skin peel that contains glycolic acid about once a week. I don't love it. But I swear by vitamins c.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't think good skincare is "whishful thinking" there are some products out there that are proven to help with collagen and elastin production. I use a Vit. C serum daily along with some other products from SkinCeuticals, I don't really think OTC Retinols are worthwhile when Retin A is superior also cheap and easy to get. I get peels several times a year at a Med-Spa and I also get Botox and Restalyne on the regular. I have no intention of aging without a fight, lol.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

I am 60 years old and a natural non-freckled redhead so my mother has been slathering sunscreen on me almost since birth, LOL. And, thus skincare became sort of a habit early in life. At my age, I cannot use anything that dries-out or irritates my skin because it is thinner and more fragile now.

I use Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser to cleanse, adding Cosmedix Purity Detox Scrub 1X week for exfoliation.

In the AM I use a 20% C Serum and a light moisturizer with SPF 46.
In the PM I use prescription Retin A Micro gel and an intense moisturizer (non-SPF).
Once in a great while I will get a blemish and I spot treat it with a salicylic acid serum. 

For my body I use a 15% glycolic acid moisturizer with sunscreen, this keeps my skin smooth and soft, I don’t even have callouses on my feet.

This has been my regime for most of my adult life, the Retin A was added to my regime at age 40. I had a 35% TCA peel done on my face at age 42 by a dermatologic surgeon. I have no wrinkles yet except for a few small ones below my eyes … I know the creases are coming though, LOL.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

peacem said:


> Should I keep going or is it all a waste of money? Any recommendations for anti-ageing? :smile2:


I grew up with a family member that used to work for a dermatologist. The absolute worst thing you can do for your skin is sunbathing or tanning. If you have managed to stay out of direct sunlight or tanning booths for extended periods of time for most of your life, that is the best way to keep your skin looking young. 

This photo of a truck driver illustrates this fairly dramatically:


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Who prescribes Retin A, your primary care doctor or your dermatologist?


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I am only 30 and I have forehead wrinkles. I know it's because I have a super expressive face. I'm sure I'll be using Botox to my forehead when I'm like 35


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Red Sonja said:


> I am 60 years old and a natural non-freckled redhead so my mother has been slathering sunscreen on me almost since birth, LOL. And, thus skincare became sort of a habit early in life. At my age, I cannot use anything that dries-out or irritates my skin because it is thinner and more fragile now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What is the benefit of glycolic acid on your body?


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

Male here; at 49 my face has all ways been oily and prone break outs. Within the last few years I have found that a mix of witch hazel, tea tree oil & ethanol (everclear) holds the breaks outs at bay.

I squirt some in a sink full of hot water and use a washrag to steam my face with it over and over; six to seven time.
My wife things this is funny because I wash my hair with bar soap.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

My grandpa use to use soap to wash his hair. I tried it once and it dried out my hair so bad I will never do it again.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> I don't think good skincare is "whishful thinking" there are some products out there that are proven to help with collagen and elastin production. I use a Vit. C serum daily along with some other products from SkinCeuticals, I don't really think OTC Retinols are worthwhile when Retin A is superior also cheap and easy to get. I get peels several times a year at a Med-Spa and I also get Botox and Restalyne on the regular. I have no intention of aging without a fight, lol.


I also use skinceuticals as I have very sensitive skin. Just the toner and moisturizer. 

I also use aveeno bar oatmeal soap. Have done so since I was little. I've tried just about everything out there and it's always been the best for me.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

I have very sensitive skin... and I also find that less is more. I am much more prone to break out if I use a fancy product on my skin than simpler methods. I also have more skin problems when I wear more make up and when I eat poorly. When my diet is good, my skin looks great, and I look younger! My skin also improved a lot when I quit smoking 18 years ago. In general, I only wear make up when going out (I work from home), and never use foundation - just lip gloss and some eye liner and mascara.

I don't really consider it a routine, but I use very gentle moisturizers on my face and body, but not every day. For my body a lightly scented lotion after bathing. I do also buy a special shaving lotion online that keeps the skin rash free (even in the most sensitive areas) and keeps the skin very soft and smooth... I find that old fashioned shave cream drys out my skin.

I'm 46 and have very few wrinkles... I'm told I look younger but that could just be people being nice, lol. Although I do still get carded for drinks every now and then so who knows?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

heartbroken50 said:


> I have very sensitive skin... and I also find that less is more. I am much more prone to break out if I use a fancy product on my skin than simpler methods. I also have more skin problems when I wear more make up and when I eat poorly. When my diet is good, my skin looks great, and I look younger! My skin also improved a lot when I quit smoking 18 years ago. In general, I only wear make up when going out (I work from home), and never use foundation - just lip gloss and some eye liner and mascara.
> 
> I don't really consider it a routine, but I use very gentle moisturizers on my face and body, but not every day. For my body a lightly scented lotion after bathing. I do also buy a special shaving lotion online that keeps the skin rash free (even in the most sensitive areas) and keeps the skin very soft and smooth... I find that old fashioned shave cream drys out my skin.
> 
> I'm 46 and have very few wrinkles... I'm told I look younger but that could just be people being nice, lol. Although I do still get carded for drinks every now and then so who knows?


Oh yes smoking is terrible for the skin. I remember seeing a photo of 2 women who were twins. One was a smoker and one not, the smoker looked about 15 years older.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I have no idea why anyone would get poison injected into their face.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

katiecrna said:


> What is the benefit of glycolic acid on your body?


It's an exfoliant so it keeps the top layers of your skin rejuvenated by removing dead or dying skin cells and thereby preventing keratin buildup. For example, if you are prone to getting those tiny bumps on the back of your biceps or in other places on your body (called keratosis pilaris), the glycolic acid moisturizer will get rid of it with regular use. It's also why I have no callouses on my feet.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

katiecrna said:


> Who prescribes Retin A, your primary care doctor or your dermatologist?


Any MD can prescribe it. I get mine through an online dermatologist now at yoderm.com, she refills my prescription for me.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

In the UK Retin A is very hard to get hold of without spending a fortune on a dermatologist (it would cost me £100's for one tube). Retinol is the best alternative.

I haven't had a tan since I was a teenager and I don't like sitting in the sun. I have only just started using SPF as part of my daily routine mainly because my friend was nagging me about it. But she hasn't been very well and was eventually diagnosed with Vitamin D deficiency!! So it makes me wonder. 

My sister is 4 years older than me, when I saw her on Saturday she looked very OLD! But she doesn't care - she is a sun worshiper and barely uses any products - light moisturising when she can be bothered.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

I also noticed that nobody mentioned EYE CREAMS. Are these now considered a waste of money? This may be something I could save on.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I always wash my face in the morning & at night. I use a foaming cleanser that has 2% salicylic acid. That is what I've found that works for me in keeping any breakouts away. I never ever use bar soap on my face. For moisturizing, I use Oil of Olay anti-aging Total Effects (30 spf). It's the only face lotion that I like so far and I've tried so many. My night time face lotion is also Oil of Olay anti-aging night crème. I remember my night crème probably 50% of the time and am less likely to use it in the summer. I also have a "revitalizing" face mask that I use once per week (I'm out and need to order more). 

As for eye cream, no I've never used any. I had a hard enough time with the face lotion! Ha. 

I do have some crows feet going on but I think it's from laughing and smiling, so I'll pay that price.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I remember reading a news article one time that suggested that men's faces tend to look younger because we are in the habit of shaving everyday and that this helps exfoliate the skin on our faces. 

For the past few years I have been kind of keeping a beard. Occasionally I'll shave it off as it annoys me if my mustache gets onto my lips as I sleep on my side. When I last shaved everything off, my wife freaked out because she says I looked way too young all the sudden. She insisted I grow it back! 

So much for looking young again!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm 40 and have naturally oily skin that's also sensitive. It's a delicate balance to keep oil, blackheads, breakouts, dull and uneven skin tone, redness, _and _wrinkles at bay.  

I wash my face every morning with a gentle cleanser and a pink Buff Puff. I follow that up with a 2% BHA liquid that I apply with a cotton pad. Then I use either an oil-free moisturizer with spf 15, or a CC or BB cream with spf if I need some coverage. I do wear makeup, but usually opt for a dusting of powder rather than traditional foundation, and some bronzer to give my pasty self some color. 

In the evening, I use a warm washcloth and gentle cleanser at the sink to remove my makeup. I use a retinol moisturizer (Paula's Choice Clinical 1% Retinol Treatment) and spot treat the small age spots on the bridge of my nose and tops of my cheeks with a 25% vitamin C cream. In the middle of winter, if I've been outside a lot, I will sometimes use a bit of gentle moisturizer around my eyes at night to combat dryness. 

Does anyone have a non-greasy, non-chalky, facial sunscreen that they like? It took me years to figure out that I'm mildly allergic to most chemical sunscreen formulations. They make me slightly red and seem to cause me to be extra-oily and break out. Physical sunscreens are fine from a sensitivity standpoint, but they tend to either be super greasy or super white and chalky (I'm white enough already, thanks!) and hard to put makeup over. I can use CeraVe Face Lotion spf 30, but I don't love it. Anyone have a favorite?


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Rowan said:


> I'm 40 and have naturally oily skin that's also sensitive. It's a delicate balance to keep oil, blackheads, breakouts, dull and uneven skin tone, redness, _and _wrinkles at bay.
> 
> I wash my face every morning with a gentle cleanser and a pink Buff Puff. I follow that up with a 2% BHA liquid that I apply with a cotton pad. Then I use either an oil-free moisturizer with spf 15, or a CC or BB cream with spf if I need some coverage. I do wear makeup, but usually opt for a dusting of powder rather than traditional foundation, and some bronzer to give my pasty self some color.
> 
> ...


I'm interested int his too because I find my SPF greasy and makes my eyes run a little. 

I also wondered if anyone else has good results with Paula's Choice 1% Retinol. I have been so tempted to buy it but put off by its potency. I think now I have been using a lower % retinol my skin may be ok with it???


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I use generic (yes generic) cetaphil face cleanser and moisturizer. I wash my eyelids with baby soap and warm h20 with a q tip, as recommended by my opthamologist after I was diagnosed with blepharitis once (that **** is nasty). You'd be surprised what's left after you think you've thoroughly cleansed your eyes. I highly recommend it.

I bit the bullet and spent some coin on R&F brightening regimen to remove age spots on my face. SO GLAD I DID IT TOTALLY WORKS!!!! 

next up is the eyelash boost to use on my brows.😊

For the rest of my body, Some good smelly stuff thats inexpensive. Smelling good makes me very happy. Bath and body Works has some delicious scents. 

In between pedis if my hooves are real hoof-y, I'll slather lotion on my feet and wear socks to bed.

If I had someone to share a vial of botox with, I'd totally do it.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> In between pedis if my hooves are real hoof-y, I'll slather lotion on my feet and wear socks to bed.


:rofl::rofl:

You just crack me up! 

My heels can become dry, especially in the winter. So I'll put some heavier cream on them and put socks on right away. I actually do this after my shower in the morning though.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> I have no idea why anyone would get poison injected into their face.




We eat poison, we breath poison... what's a little injected in our skin.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Coconut oil has an SPF of between 4 and 10. I have never and will never use a commercial sunscreen, on my face or anywhere else. Coconut oil is greasy, however, so you have to just use a little. I actually use it all over my body a couple times a week. It's also a great excuse to get hubby to rub it in 

I always wear a hat when I am outside in the sun for any length of time. Every spring I sit outside for 5-10-15 minutes, starting at less then as my face gets browner adding on the time. There is no better protection from skin cancer than your body's own. Contrary to some of the stories I've been hearing, a tan is not damage - it's your body producing pigment to PREVENT the damage. It's all in the way you go about it.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

peacem said:


> I'm interested int his too because I find my SPF greasy and makes my eyes run a little.
> 
> I also wondered if anyone else has good results with Paula's Choice 1% Retinol. I have been so tempted to buy it but put off by its potency. I think now I have been using a lower % retinol my skin may be ok with it???


Yep, chemical spf makes my eyes burn, itch and water. I think it's because my oily skin allows it to migrate into my eyes over the course of the day. It's very unpleasant! I'm reasonably pleased with the CeraVe face lotion, so you might try that one if you haven't already. 

The PC 1% Retinol treatment can apparently be a little strong for some people. I use it nightly with no problems, but a girlfriend of mine can only use it 3 times a week, so skin tolerance varies. They recommend a very gradual increase in usage, as your skin tolerates it. I think they still sell a travel/sample size, if you want to try it before committing to the full-size bottle.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I wash my face with Dr Bronners peppermint in the shower with a facecloth every morning. I like it cuz it makes my skin tingle  Then I slather some coconut oil on it. Not much, just enough to make it feel soft. I use an upward motion with the oil because my mom told me when I was young that that would keep my face from falling LOL. I do not wear any make up except a bit of blush in the winter.
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by if it 'works'. It cleans my face and makes me feel good, if that's what you mean. I am 52 and have never used anything to keep wrinkles at bay. I think it's all a waste of money, personally. As for how old I look, I think I look a few years younger than my age, but I really couldn't say if I actually do or if I'm deluding myself! It's far from a priority for me


Dr. Bronners is awesome...castile soap. David Suzuki who is an environmentalist here highly recommends castile soap.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

katiecrna said:


> We eat poison, we breath poison... what's a little injected in our skin.


Not to mention botox is prescribed for chronic migraine sufferers.


----------



## Adiron (Mar 25, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> I have no idea why anyone would get poison injected into their face.


Because, um.. they look better afterwards?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Diana, I have no idea why people use botox either, and will never do so myself, but women have done the most utterly unbelievable things in the name of beauty ever since Eve. It isn't my money or my face, so I just shake my head and move on.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

I wash my face with any kind of cleanser I have and also use an exfoliant afterwards. I think I'm a product junkie because I'm always applying products on my face. I've used C-serums, 2% BHA, retinal, night creams, day creams with SPF, Argan oil, coconut oil etc... I've used Paula's Choice, Peter Thomas Roth, Jennifer Stallone, etc... Currently trying Dr. Perricone. I also use eye creams. I believe I have good skin at 48 and want to keep it that way so I always have something on my face.. I also take some supplements that are good for the skin.. 

I use body butter after a shower and my skin is soft. When my feet get scalley I slather vaseline on them with socks-- it helps a lot especially after a few days.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Absolutely no disrespect to the ladies but reading this thread makes me so happy I was born a dude.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

peacem said:


> And do you think it really works or wishful thinking? For the past 2 months this is my routine;
> 
> Evening: hyaluronic acid, retinol, rose hip oil, eye cream, ordinary moisturiser
> 
> ...




I have always had sensitive and dry skin, so I use an ultra moisturizing sensitive bar soap and coconut oil on my face.


If I have an excema outbreak, every few years, I have some excema creams that fix that in a few days to one weeks time.


But the coconut oil (rub chunks on my skin) worked the best for getting rid of my dry skin and having zero allergic skin reactions.


I'm a big married dude with skin issues and I don't talk about it that much.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I like Aveeno's products - their facial scrub, and the ''positively radiant'' daily moisturizer. They're not too expensive. If you want to have a larger selection at decent prices, check out Ulta, if you haven't already. They have an amazing selection of all types of skin products.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

cc48kel said:


> I wash my face with any kind of cleanser I have and also use an exfoliant afterwards. I think I'm a product junkie because I'm always applying products on my face. I've used C-serums, 2% BHA, retinal, night creams, day creams with SPF, Argan oil, coconut oil etc... I've used Paula's Choice, Peter Thomas Roth, Jennifer Stallone, etc... Currently trying Dr. Perricone. I also use eye creams. I believe I have good skin at 48 and want to keep it that way so I always have something on my face.. I also take some supplements that are good for the skin..
> 
> I use body butter after a shower and my skin is soft. When my feet get scalley I slather vaseline on them with socks-- it helps a lot especially after a few days.


May I ask what supplements you use please?


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

rockon said:


> Absolutely no disrespect to the ladies but reading this thread makes me so happy I was born a dude.


Lol. It's hard to be a woman!! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

The supplements I'm taking is Biotin (not sure this is helping), I sometimes mix gelatin with my smoothies--my nails are looking really good, I take Black seed oil every morning and for a year I did take collagen which I may go back too.... I also drink tea that promotes healthy skin... 

Not sure anything is helping... just doing and taking what I think helps.. I also have oily skin which my mom says I will appreciate more as I age.


----------



## Hopeful Heart (Apr 23, 2017)

peacem said:


> And do you think it really works or wishful thinking? For the past 2 months this is my routine;
> 
> Evening: hyaluronic acid, retinol, rose hip oil, eye cream, ordinary moisturiser
> 
> ...


I'm an esthetician , and I could give you some tips if you could give me a little more information on your skin. Are you normal, dry or oily? Acne? Oily through your t-zone? From what your using, I'm guessing dry. If you're dry, try mixing your retinol with your night cream. it will help with the dryness.


----------



## Hopeful Heart (Apr 23, 2017)

Actually, I guess that would be advertising.
I would recommend getting hydro facials and skin pen treatments. They are both WONDERFUL. A little botox couldn't hurt either.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

rockon said:


> Absolutely no disrespect to the ladies but reading this thread makes me so happy I was born a dude.


Honestly I am female and I think that most of this stuff is a waste of time and money. I hardly use anything, and at 61 have barely a wrinkle. Just a few laughter lines round my eyes. I don't believe that most of these creams/treatments etc make any difference at all. Just a cheap moisturiser is all I use. I mostly wash with water and don't wear make up which I think is bad for the skin. I would never have poison injected into my face, nor any sort of fillers. 

The way to better skin is to stay out of the sun and use a spf face cream if you do have to be in the sun. If you smoke stop, its terrible for your skin. 
Apart from that its partly genetics that determines the skin you have, I have 2 aunts, one who is in her 80s and one in her early 90's, they both still have good skin and could pass for ladies 15 years younger. Neither wore make up nor used much on their face.


----------



## Hopeful Heart (Apr 23, 2017)

katiecrna said:


> Who prescribes Retin A, your primary care doctor or your dermatologist?


I get mine from my HR Therapist.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hope1964 said:


> Diana, I have no idea why people use botox either, and will never do so myself, but women have done the most utterly unbelievable things in the name of beauty ever since Eve. It isn't my money or my face, so I just shake my head and move on.


It makes me sad that some will resort to things like that. It would be nice if we could all accept ourselves as we are and not be chasing youth all our lives.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Adiron said:


> Because, um.. they look better afterwards?


Most I have seen look worse. 
Its poison. It may be dangerous long term. It freezes the muscles. :frown2:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> We eat poison, we breath poison... what's a little injected in our skin.


I avoid poison whenever I can, but this is actually choosing to have poison injected into your body, its madness. No one knows the long term effects, and many look worse afterwards anyway. Same with the filler and the pouty lips. Ugh.:frown2:


----------



## Hopeful Heart (Apr 23, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> Honestly I am female and I think that most of this stuff is a waste of time and money. I hardly use anything, and at 61 have barely a wrinkle. Just a few laughter lines round my eyes. I don't believe that most of these creams/treatments etc make any difference at all. Just a cheap moisturiser is all I use. I mostly wash with water and don't wear make up which I think is bad for the skin. I would never have poison injected into my face, nor any sort of fillers.
> 
> The way to better skin is to stay out of the sun and use a spf face cream if you do have to be in the sun. If you smoke stop, its terrible for your skin.
> Apart from that its party genetics that determines the skin you have, I have 2 aunts, one who is in her 80s and one in her early 90's, they both still have good skin and could pass for ladies 15 years younger. Neither wore make up nor used much on their face.


If we were all 20 years old, your post would help us tremendously. I for one, am 50 and was a devout sun worshiper. I need to repair damage that has already been done. WATER! Lots and lots of water. That's and easy first step. Sunscreen, of course. Oily skin needs a foam cleanser and dry skin and sensitive skin types benefit from cream cleansers. Don't forget what we put in our mouths is reflected on our skin as well. If you're a smoker, quit. It's a bunch of everything. lol


----------



## Hopeful Heart (Apr 23, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> Most I have seen look worse.
> Its poison. It may be dangerous long term. It freezes the muscles. :frown2:


I used to feel the same way Diana7! I gave in at about 46.


----------



## AnnLilles (Apr 25, 2017)

I wash my face every morning, put on any face moisturiser I have around, I am not fussy and never spend much on them. I do not wear any make up)
I look a few years younger than my age


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I have had a regular routine since I was around 18.
Have always made a point of removing makeup before bed - using Body Shop make up remover

I use Body Shop aloe vera foam face wash or Oil of Ulay foam face wash

I rarely use toners but if I do I use Lancome (the gentle one)
I do not use facial cleansers only the face wash above.

Face cream and eye cream I use Lancome too (Genefique Youth and Renergie youth) . Occasionally I will use the L'Oreal eye cream (Revitalift Laser eye cream) which is good too.

If my eyes are tired, I will use Body Shop Elderflower gel which is very soothing

I am told I look young for my age (at least 8-10 years younger). i think that is to do with where I have lived previously though I live in the tropics now I avoid the sun, I get headaches and use sunscreen when necessary.

I have never smoked (which I think damages the skin really badly) however, I do drink socially ( a few glasses of red a week).


----------

